# In Nadir's Shadow (Book One of The Twilight Years of the Commonwealth) - free download



## EJ Heijnis (Nov 6, 2017)

_
After a thousand years of war, the human Commonwealth reels under the renewed assault of the alien floaters. As humanity faces extinction, two men embark on divergent bids for peace..._

Commander Miron and the crew of the Tenacious travel to the Commonwealth's birthplace and the site of its greatest crime, the planet Nadir, to retrieve an ancient prize that might persuade the enemy to halt their attack. Lab-born analyst Khariton learns he was bred for an unthinkable task: negotiate peace with the hated enemy. To do so, he must understand the cost of war, a lesson that takes him on a journey that will ultimately decide the fate of three civilizations.

The Tenacious hurtles towards a deadly confrontation at Nadir, where the Kith of the jungle face an invasion by strangers from beyond the sea. Twins Azial and Seruya believe they are destined to defeat this new enemy, an alliance complicated by Seruya's banishment. To unite the tribes, Azial fights old rivalries and the legacy of his own blood, when a tragic mistake by his son threatens to turn one of his supporters into a bitter enemy. Seruya's path leads her to the birthplace of the Kith's oldest enemy, where she uncovers a secret that will change them all forever.

Meanwhile, on the Commonwealth's homeworld of Marshal, Shura has hidden her son's mysterious defects from the government for seven years, afraid she'll lose him as she lost her other children to war. When her only ally is arrested, she makes a desperate gamble for freedom, and discovers her son's secret holds far more weight than she ever suspected...

----------

In Nadir's Shadow can be downloaded for free from major online bookstores via my website. You can also click here to go directly to Amazon. Part two, Inferno's Cast, is available for preorder and will be released on 21 January 2018.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 6, 2017)

And here's the Amazon UK link ...


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 6, 2017)

Nabbed!

Great cover!


----------



## EJ Heijnis (Nov 8, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> And here's the Amazon UK link ...



Thank you very much! I hadn't even gotten around to checking the other Amazon sites. It's a relief to know the price match worked there, too.



Cathbad said:


> Nabbed!
> 
> Great cover!



Thank you, and thank you! I hope you like it.


----------

